# Residential construction Pay Scales



## Roofus (May 10, 2009)

I was wondering what some folks here use for pay scale, have been payed working for someone, and or just generally what the pay scale is in your area in relation to skill level.

Specifically I am looking for pay scales for persons who are:

1. New to construction-needs trained

2. 1-2 year experience - needs supervision

3. Experienced- needs direction not hand held

4. Lead - can lead a crew with with production results


I am mostly interested in residential work in companies who do frame to finish work. But anyfeedback is appreciated. I am thinking about hiring a lead guy and re-avaluating my pay scale for other workers. I realize pay scales will vary by region, etc, but I am interested in seeing what different pay scales are around the country.

thanks for any info


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Tree Fitty :thumbsup:


----------



## Roofus (May 10, 2009)

thanks, that is vary helpful..."are you sure your field is the construction industry?"... ; )


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

greg24k said:


> Tree Fitty :thumbsup:



We're in a recession....tree-firty do.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

First off, Hi and welcome to the site! Be prepared to be bombarded as we here detest posts that ask the notorious "How Much" questions.
We have no idea where you are located, if your talking about new guys or current employees, scale of homes being worked on, etc etc etc
If you are currently running a crew and they haven't quit then your pay is probably about right. Obviously you can expect the lead guy to be the highest paid. Sorry but I gotta run for cover now as the air raid siren has started!


----------



## Roofus (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. I am new to the site and I am trying to ask a simple proffessional question...if I'm not going to get a proffessional response then I guess I am in the wrong place. 

I do not understand why other proffessionals would not be interested to see what different numbers are like across different regions of this country. Especially enlight of, as another poster pointed out, the current state of the economy.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Roofus said:


> I do not understand why other proffessionals would not be interested to see what different numbers are like across different regions of this country..


Because it makes no earthly difference! Would you pay me more to work for you based on the pay scale in Dubai?


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

*put location in profile*



Roofus said:


> I am interested in seeing what different pay scales are around the country.
> 
> thanks for any info


What country is that??


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

When I started out as helper I was getting close to $1500 p/ week and then as mechanic I got $3400 p/ week. It all depends where and who you work for. Some of these guys pay like $12.00 p/ hour for a helper and some even less than that on Craigslist!

I hope my post was helpful.


----------



## Roofus (May 10, 2009)

Thank you Magnettica

I'm located in north central WV, USA. I am not asking what I should pay my guys, I am just interested in hearing about pay in different parts of this country. But I am guessing it doesn't really matter what I say and it seems I am going to get a lot of non-proffessional responses.

Isn't this site for proffessionals to discuss all aspects of the trade including business? It's not like I am asking for people to give me a qoute on a house without looking at the plans. 

Where I am located for residential crews who build houses frame to finish, from what I hear, it is about like this:

1 New= minumum wage - 8 an hour
2 mid experienced = 8 -10 an hour
3 experienced = 10-15 an hour
4 lead = 15-17 an hour

I think this is low and pay my guys more. I was just wondering what it is like in other areas...


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Sorry bout earlier post, misread your recent post


----------



## Crock (Mar 8, 2009)

Roofus said:


> Thank you Magnettica
> 
> I'm located in north central WV, USA. I am not asking what I should pay my guys, I am just interested in hearing about pay in different parts of this country. But I am guessing it doesn't really matter what I say and it seems I am going to get a lot of non-proffessional responses.
> 
> ...


thats about right on here KS


----------



## Roofus (May 10, 2009)

Warren,

You were dead on right and that is what I am facing. My business is a few years old. I am company owner who has to lead every day. I do my bookkeeping/organizing/material right ups at night and on weekends. I have to hire a lead guy, but I can't afford it because I set my pay scale to high. I have to make an adjustment to stay in business, but I also want to be fair to the guys working for me. That is why I am asking.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

there are books that have wage rates for different states and metro areas. But I found almost 28 years ago that those books were pretty much useless to me. The wage is whatever the market will bear. If you cant retain competent help, raise your pay and keep searching for talent. adjust your bids accordingly because you just increased overhead. If your closing too many leads for contracts and are getting backlogged increase your bids to chop back the backlog to more profitable work. If you are not closing bids then find ways to cut overhead and reduce your bids to get more work. This is exactly what theme parks do to regulate gate without having to overbuild or under build their parks to match traffic. So the simple answer is. There is no 'wage rate".


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Roofus said:


> Warren,
> 
> You were dead on right and that is what I am facing. My business is a few years old. I am company owner who has to lead every day. I do my bookkeeping/organizing/material right ups at night and on weekends. I have to hire a lead guy, but I can't afford it because I set my pay scale to high. I have to make an adjustment to stay in business, but I also want to be fair to the guys working for me. That is why I am asking.


If you want to "be fair to the guys working for you" why not promote your top earner to lead? And take a bit of a hit to your own salary? If production increases your salary hit will only be temporary. In fact it will free you up to focus on building your business.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Roofus: Not sure how high u set your wages but a pay freeze may be in order. During the current economy, these guys probably realize that they are fortunate to still be working. If you have been in business for a few years and can still make payroll, then it seems your pay scale is still salvageable. Asking guys to take a pay cut is risky and bad for overall morale. I agree with Smith that maybe your best guy should be asked to lead but not knowing him or your company, I can't make that decision for you. Staying up at night and weekends is just par for the course. I have been in business for 15 years and it seems that I spend many hours on bids,accounting, bookkeeping, etc. I do have a great crew though and through training I have trusted several of them to lead a crew at different times.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I would not even set my alarm clock for such wages as these!!!!!


1 New= minumum wage - 8 an hour
2 mid experienced = 8 -10 an hour
3 experienced = 10-15 an hour
4 lead = 15-17 an hour


----------



## Roofus (May 10, 2009)

A W,

That is a good suggestion as was your other. I have tried to raise prices to compensate, but cannot compete in a small town that way.

I have tried to promote the "most" skilled guy with bad results. I still couldn't leave the job-site for more than a few hours and there was a lot of two guys standing around while the 3rd scratched his head. The guys I have are hard working but I am realizing that I am paying 3 lead wages to 3 helpers. It was my mistake from the set-up.

I have been taking a big cut myself. Over the last few months I have realized that I have to teach as much as work and can't leave the job site. When I did my books for the last two big jobs I realized that I wasn't making any more an hour than my guys. 

I have tried to think of different ways to address this. Where I am at now is lowering pay and hiring atleast an experienced carpenter, although that will be a task in my small town. I might just end up having to let one guy go, plan on leading everdyay myself, lower wages, and take more time during the day to train while working. Hopefully in time one of these guys will be able to lead.

I really wish that when I started my business I had sat down and considered the "business" end of the construction business as much as the "construction" end.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Na ....you couldn't Malco....I'll bet you'd have to sell it.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I would not even set my alarm clock for such wages as these!!!!!
> 
> 
> 1 New= minumum wage - 8 an hour
> ...


 
Work is so slow in my area of michigan that I know many good carpenters would jump on those. Us guys with familys would be happy to just have steady work. And have enough to pay child support.


----------



## Crock (Mar 8, 2009)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I would not even set my alarm clock for such wages as these!!!!!
> 
> 
> 1 New= minumum wage - 8 an hour
> ...


 

Not yet.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Crock said:


> Not yet.


I to have seen professional, seasoned, Owners work for these wages as they have had to tuck their tails and do what is necessary to pay the bills. Some won't, some will have to


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

south GA

green - $6-$8 an hr
lil experience $8-10 an hr
experienced $10- $15 an hr
lead $15-$20 an hr

after 10yrs in the trade I was at $19.50 working for one of the most generous contractors in this area before I went on my own
now I make about $3 an hr

edit: the cost of living here is considerly less than other parts of the country also


----------



## Crock (Mar 8, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> I to have seen professional, seasoned, Owners work for these wages as they have had to tuck their tails and do what is necessary to pay the bills. Some won't, some will have to


It's not quite as bad as when they built that tall bridge in San Fran. Guys would line up at the bottom of the bridge waiting for someone to fall and die to get a job.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Magnettica said:


> When I started out as helper I was getting close to $1500 p/ week and then as mechanic I got $3400 p/ week.


This has me perplexed ....that means as a helper you made 37.50 an hour and 85.00 an hour now ....

78K a year for a helper
176.8K a year for skilled ....more than most Doctors or Attorneys with a 6 years degree and student loan burden

Think about how many openings a helper can wrap up in a week then apply those figures per opening, then the same at your production level.

Now think about what you'd pay to have one of those openings in your home.

It's the small parts of the machine that are broken and the only repair tool is market compromise ......unfortunately that's not the Unions strongest suite .......however ....present conditions may splash water across the most bearded of faces.

:blink:


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

mmike032 said:


> green - $6-$8 an hr
> lil experience $8-10 an hr
> experienced $10- $15 an hr
> lead $15-$20 an hr


I concur Dr Mike


----------



## Crock (Mar 8, 2009)

Glasshousebltr said:


> This has me perplexed ....that means as a helper you made 37.50 an hour and 85.00 an hour now ....
> 
> 78K a year for a helper
> 176.8K a year for skilled ....more than most Doctors or Attorneys with a 6 years degree and student loan burden
> ...


You must be really high right now dude.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Gary H said:


> child support.


Gary said the C word Gary said the C word!:bangin:


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Crock said:


> You must be really high right now dude.


.....na ....I gave that crap up ....it made me feel normal :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Crock said:


> It's not quite as bad as when they built that tall bridge in San Fran. Guys would line up at the bottom of the bridge waiting for someone to fall and die to get a job.


They are not leaping yet but lots of them are standing by the window looking out.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Glasshousebltr said:


> Gary said the C word Gary said the C word!:bangin:


 
My bad. I just had to write a check out that was in the high 4 digits. Still p$$$ed off.


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

Crock said:


> You must be really high right now dude.


 Glass is to contractors as Yoda is to jedi knights


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Gary H said:


> My bad. I just had to write a check out that was in the high 4 digits. Still p$$$ed off.



$99.99 

Does not get any higher than that for 4 digits!!!!


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Gary H said:


> My bad. I just had to write a check out that was in the high 4 digits. Still p$$$ed off.


Yeap .....I can understand that .....it seems nothing changes ......just as before the divorce a good women can easily suck a fat wallet right through a butthole.:w00t:

:whistlingWaiting on Nathans Ax :whistling:cheesygri


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

mmike032 said:


> Glass is to contractors as Yoda is to jedi knights


May my shorts be with you:thumbsup:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Glasshousebltr said:


> May my shorts be with you:thumbsup:


Are they Clean?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> Are they Clean?


Do the Sniff Test if you are truly interested............

Holy Train Wreck!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Do the Sniff Test if you are truly interested............
> 
> Holy Train Wreck!


:blink::shutup::001_huh:


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

*So what did ya do today?* .....ah me and some fellas sat around talking about the solubility of stained construction worker undershorts and it's direct contribution to fictitious theology .....ah yea .... this will fly.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Glasshousebltr said:


> *So what did ya do today?* .....ah me and some fellas sat around talking about the solubility of stained construction worker undershorts and it's direct contribution to *fictitious theology* .....ah yea .... this will fly.



Scratch and Sniff with a Prayer???


----------

